# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Barazia Raciale

## Force-Intruder

Ne boten ne te cilen jetojme, "perzierja" e racave eshte kthyer ne dicka te zakonshme. Trumbetohet vazhdimisht kunder diskriminimit racial, dhe se si qeniet njerezore te cdo race jane te barabarta.
Ekziston barazia raciale realisht ne nivel natyror e gjenetik? Apo eshte thjeshte nje koncept ligjor?

A eshte valle perzierja e racave nje e mire? A po permiresohet valle njeriu duke perzier trashigimine gjenetike raciale ne hibride te rinj?

Charles Darwin eshte shprehur si vijon : _"Ne nje te ardhme jo shume te larget, racat e civilizuara te njeriut, pothuajse me siguri do te shfarosin dhe zevendesojne racat e egra (te paqyteteruara) ne bote."_

Cfare ndodhi me eugjeniken dhe perse konsiderohesh sot "racist" (nje term qe eshte zgjeruar aq shume ne kuptim) nese mbeshtet nje ide te tille?
A ka realisht dicka te keqe nese mundohet te ruhet trashegimia gjentike raciale?

E ne perfundim per* sondazhin*:

_- Mbeshtetni shumimin nder-racial?
- Mbeshtetni shumimin brenda te njejtes race?_

----------


## Force-Intruder

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...gress_logo.png

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Asnje nga te dyja.Nuk mund te mbeshtetet o gjykohet sjellja o veprimi i njerezve te tjere.

Eshte perzieja e kulturave qe permison njeriun,jo ajo e racave.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Asnje nga te dyja.Nuk mund te mbeshtetet o gjykohet sjellja o veprimi i njerezve te tjere.
> 
> Eshte perzieja e kulturave qe permison njeriun,jo ajo e racave.


Ishte vetem nje mendim.Se tema eshte interesante.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Gjenetikisht eshte provuar qe shumimi nder-racial eshte i shendetshem per njeriun.
Shembull konkret = Brazili.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Eshte perzieja e kulturave qe permison njeriun,jo ajo e racave.


S'di c'te them... ne fakt perzierja e kulturave, pervecse eshte nje koncept jashtezakonisht pergjithesues, nuk do te thote domosdoshmerisht dicka te mire.

Cfare do te fitohej nga perzierja me nje kulture inferiore?

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> S'di c'te them... ne fakt perzierja e kulturave, pervecse eshte nje koncept jashtezakonisht pergjithesues, nuk do te thote domosdoshmerisht dicka te mire.
> 
> Cfare do te fitohej nga perzierja me nje kulture inferiore?


Kulturë? Racë inferiore do të thoje.

Unë mendoj se është utopi kultura e pastër dhe homogjene, aq më tepër në kohën ku jetojmë.

Nga ana tjetër përzjerja e kulturave është diçka po aq e lashtë sa edhe njerëzimi dhe kjo prej interesave të caktuar, në shumicën e rasteve të shprehura në formën e aleancave politike.





> A eshte valle perzierja e racave nje e mire? A po permiresohet valle njeriu duke perzier trashigimine gjenetike raciale ne hibride te rinj?


Jo për mendimin tim, sepse ka rrjedhje gjenesh. Mendoj se duke u kryqëzuar me raca inferiore rezervuari i gjeneve mund të furnizohet vetëm me gjene "të këqija".




> A ka realisht dicka te keqe nese mundohet te ruhet trashegimia gjentike raciale?


Për mendimin tim jo. Nuk jam pionere e neonazistëve, por superioriteti i racave është nocion që duhet të ekzistojë dhe të përkrahet si edhe mospërzjerja e gjeneve. Mendoj se praktika e eleminimit të racave inferiore ( jevgjve, romve, etc) i shërben ruajtjes së gjeneve të mira brenda një race.

----------


## eldushka

> Postuar më parë nga Force-Intruder
> 
> 
> S'di c'te them... ne fakt perzierja e kulturave, pervecse eshte nje koncept jashtezakonisht pergjithesues, nuk do te thote domosdoshmerisht dicka te mire.
> 
> Cfare do te fitohej nga perzierja me nje kulture inferiore?
> 
> 
> Kulturë? Racë inferiore do të thoje.
> ...


Angelina desha te te parashtroja disa pyetje, qe te tentoja e kuptoja me qarte se cfare nenkupton me disa formulime te bera  :buzeqeshje: .

Cfare e ben nje race te jete "inferiore"? Cfare eshte per ty e ashtuquajtura "Rrjedhje gjenesh"? Cilat perbejne "Gjenet e keqia" e nisur nga cili tipar behet nje percaktim i tille?

----------


## Kinney

votova per brenda rraces.

kurse per sa i perket barazise,
çdo gje ne univers i nenshtrohet ligjit te ekuilibrit, qe sillet rreth barazise,
po ashtu çdo gje ne univers i nenshtrohet ligjit te unicitetit, 
nuk ka 2 atome qe jane plotesisht te barabarte 1) pozicioni detyrimisht i ndryshem ne hapesire 2) ligji i papercaktueshmerise qe i bie qe ne nje moment te dhene gjendja e brendshme e 2 atomeve eshte e ndryshme.
Nese kjo vlen per nje grimce elementare, çfare mund te thuhet per organizmat kompleks qe jane "bije" te ketyre grimcave elementare?

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Angelina desha te te parashtroja disa pyetje, qe te tentoja e kuptoja me qarte se cfare nenkupton me disa formulime te bera .
> 
> Cfare e ben nje race te jete "inferiore"? Cfare eshte per ty e ashtuquajtura "Rrjedhje gjenesh"? Cilat perbejne "Gjenet e keqia" e nisur nga cili tipar behet nje percaktim i tille?


Kultura, zhvillimi, inteligjenca dhe dija.

Rrjedhje gjenesh? Më kujtove biologjinë 4 të gjimnazit. Kishim ligjin e popullatave aty dhe zysha e atëhershme u përpoq të na rrënjoste gjenetikën e popullatave. Rrjedhje gjenesh është kalimi i gjeneve nga një popullatë te tjera, pas kryqëzimit të pjesëtarëve të tyre. Mund të jetë negative ose positive.

Gjenet janë normalisht bartësit e informacionit gjenetik dhe nëpërmjet riprodhimit ky informacion i "koduar" në këto gjene u tejçohet pasardhësve. Mënyra e eksprimimit të tyre është e rregulluar në çdo qelizë. Gjenet përcaktojnë kështu nqs fëmija lind me 2 duar apo me 4, përcaktojnë ngjyrën e syve, lëkurës, etj. Kur gjenet kanë defekte, mutohen nëpërmjet muatgenëve të ndryshëm, nuk janë më të mira, sepse krijojnë predispozitë për sëmundje, mutacione, etj. Me pak fjalë gjenet e këqija janë ato gjene që seleksionimi natyror mundohet ti përjashtojë. 

E nqs një gjen i mutuar, i keq, përhapet në një popullatë krijohet baza gjenetike e shprehjes së tij,dispozicioni gjenetik thënë ndryshe, gjeni bëhet pjesë e gjenomit të saj dhe nëpërmjet shprehjes së tij dominante në brezat pasardhës përkeqëson cilësitë e një popullate.

----------


## s0ni

Per evolucionin e njeriut perzierja e rracave eshte e dobishme. Nuk ka dyshim qe ne seleksionimin natyror (Natural selection) variacionet tek nje specie e ben ate me te forte te perballoje rrethanat e ndryshme ne natyre. 

_- Mbeshtetni shumimin nder-racial?_
S'dua ta dij shume cbejne te tjeret, prandaj s'jam as per mbeshtetje apo mos mbeshtetje.

_- Mbeshtetni shumimin brenda te njejtes race? _ 
Per veten time, mbeshtes shumimin brenda rraces.

----------


## Gj.Fishta

Jam per ruajtjen e racëve, edhe pse njerzimi ne teresi, eshte nje degrade racash.

----------


## eldushka

> Kultura, zhvillimi, inteligjenca dhe dija.
> 
> Rrjedhje gjenesh? Më kujtove biologjinë 4 të gjimnazit. Kishim ligjin e popullatave aty dhe zysha e atëhershme u përpoq të na rrënjoste gjenetikën e popullatave. Rrjedhje gjenesh është kalimi i gjeneve nga një popullatë te tjera, pas kryqëzimit të pjesëtarëve të tyre. Mund të jetë negative ose positive.
> 
> Gjenet janë normalisht bartësit e informacionit gjenetik dhe nëpërmjet riprodhimit ky informacion i "koduar" në këto gjene u tejçohet pasardhësve. Mënyra e eksprimimit të tyre është e rregulluar në çdo qelizë. Gjenet përcaktojnë kështu nqs fëmija lind me 2 duar apo me 4, përcaktojnë ngjyrën e syve, lëkurës, etj. Kur gjenet kanë defekte, mutohen nëpërmjet muatgenëve të ndryshëm, nuk janë më të mira, sepse krijojnë predispozitë për sëmundje, mutacione, etj. Me pak fjalë gjenet e këqija janë ato gjene që seleksionimi natyror mundohet ti përjashtojë. 
> 
> E nqs një gjen i mutuar, i keq, përhapet në një popullatë krijohet baza gjenetike e shprehjes së tij,dispozicioni gjenetik thënë ndryshe, gjeni bëhet pjesë e gjenomit të saj dhe nëpërmjet shprehjes së tij dominante në brezat pasardhës përkeqëson cilësitë e një popullate.


Nese inferioriteti i nje race percaktohet nga ato tipare qe ti permende, atehere si eshte e mundur, qe te pretendosh qe gjithe njerezit e se njejtes race te jene pa nivel, apo pa kulture edhe te arrihen te percaktohen si inferiore? 

Genet* ndahen ne dominant dhe reçesiv. Dakord deri ketu? Atehere si mund te pretendosh qe pasardhesi te marre nga kombinacioni prinderor, gjyshor , dmth paraardhesi vetem tiparin dominant? Tiparet e marra fale kombinacionit te geneve nga nena dhe babai, nuk ka sesi te perbehet vetem nga tipare dominante, sepse e zeme, nese babai ka tipar dominant ngjyren jeshile te syve e nena e ka kafe, atehere si i bie, qe femija do kete nje sy kaf e nje jeshil? Ajo eshte shkartisje genesh, qe vetem ne raste nderhyrjesh biologjike mund te percaktohet vertete se cfare kalon tek pasardhesi.

Nese ti flet per gene, atehere une nuk besoj te dish qe ka nje race te tere, qe perbehet nga mutante, ciftezimi me te cilet mund te sjelle nje mutant tjeter. Mutacionet krijohen nga probleme te ndryshme biologjike ne ADN edhe nuk jane pasoje e nje mutacioni per me teper. Plus qe jo cdo mutacion eshte negativ, ka nga ata qe jane "te qete" (pra nuk sjellin ndryshim), ka mutacione neutrale, ka nga ata qe sjellin ne perfeksionimin e qenies, ka dhe nga ata qe krijojne qenie me demtime genetike jo ne favor te qenies me p.sh. alele zero.

Ti flet per mutacionet, sikur te jene epidemi. Gje qe nuk eshte e tille!
Keshtu qe me ngjan se teoria jote e mbeshtetur ne argumentimin qe dhe, ka goxha nevoje per permiresim.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> S'di c'te them... ne fakt perzierja e kulturave, pervecse eshte nje koncept jashtezakonisht pergjithesues, nuk do te thote domosdoshmerisht dicka te mire.
> 
> Cfare do te fitohej nga perzierja me nje kulture inferiore?


Edhe nga nje race o popull i nje kulture "inferiore" o primitive,mesohet,civiliteti,kostumet,traditat,men  yra e jeteses....etj etj.

Me pak fjale,"dhe nga i thjeshti mund te mesohet diçka,nuk e di nga i bukuri"

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Nese inferioriteti i nje race percaktohet nga ato tipare qe ti permende, atehere si eshte e mundur, qe te pretendosh qe gjithe njerezit e se njejtes race te jene pa nivel, apo pa kulture edhe te arrihen te percaktohen si inferiore?


Ka mundësi të jetë trashur truri im, sepse s'po e kap më sensin e fjalisë, atë që ke dashur të thuash. Unë s'pretendova asgjë, thashë që ka raca inferiore : ka untermenschen.




> Genet* ndahen ne dominant dhe reçesiv. Dakord deri ketu? Atehere si mund te pretendosh qe pasardhesi te marre nga kombinacioni prinderor, gjyshor , dmth paraardhesi vetem tiparin dominant? Tiparet e marra fale kombinacionit te geneve nga nena dhe babai, nuk ka sesi te perbehet vetem nga tipare dominante, sepse e zeme, nese babai ka tipar dominant ngjyren jeshile te syve e nena e ka kafe, atehere si i bie, qe femija do kete nje sy kaf e nje jeshil? Ajo eshte shkartisje genesh, qe vetem ne raste nderhyrjesh biologjike mund te percaktohet vertete se cfare kalon tek pasardhesi.


E para, gjenet nuk ndahen në dominatë dhe reçesiv: por *trashëgohen* në mënyrë të tillë.
E dyta, tejçim dominat i një tipari, nuk do të thotë se tipari në fjalë përbëhet vetëm nga tipari dominant lol por linja e tejçimit është ajo sipas alelit dominat.
Unë e di që është vonë dhe truri refuzon të mobilizohet, por me pak përpjekje ja dilet, sështë e pamundur ...




> Genet* ndahen ne dominant dhe reçesiv. Dakord deri ketu? Atehere si mund te pretendosh qe pasardhesi te marre nga kombinacioni prinderor, gjyshor , dmth paraardhesi vetem tiparin dominant? Tiparet e marra fale kombinacionit te geneve nga nena dhe babai, nuk ka sesi te perbehet vetem nga tipare dominante, sepse e zeme, nese babai ka tipar dominant ngjyren jeshile te syve e nena e ka kafe, atehere si i bie, qe femija do kete nje sy kaf e nje jeshil? Ajo eshte shkartisje genesh, qe vetem ne raste nderhyrjesh biologjike mund te percaktohet vertete se cfare kalon tek pasardhesi.
> 
> 
> Ti flet per mutacionet, sikur te jene epidemi. Gje qe nuk eshte e tille!
> Keshtu qe me ngjan se teoria jote e mbeshtetur ne argumentimin qe dhe, ka goxha nevoje per permiresim.


teori? hajde feedback hajde :ngerdheshje: 
unë thashë që nqs një gjen ka defekt ose pëson mutacion krijon predispozitë për sëmundje dhe këtu nënkuptova sigurisht gjenet e këqija. A më pyete për to? lol



> Nese ti flet per gene, atehere une nuk besoj te dish qe ka nje race te tere, qe perbehet nga mutante, ciftezimi me te cilet mund te sjelle nje mutant tjeter. Mutacionet krijohen nga probleme te ndryshme biologjike ne ADN edhe nuk jane pasoje e nje mutacioni per me teper. Plus qe jo cdo mutacion eshte negativ, ka nga ata qe jane "te qete" (pra nuk sjellin ndryshim), ka mutacione neutrale, ka nga ata qe sjellin ne perfeksionimin e qenies, ka dhe nga ata qe krijojne qenie me demtime genetike jo ne favor te qenies me p.sh. alele zero.


Racë gjensh mutantë?! Mos doje të thoje rradhë? E di edhe ku e kanë locusin? lol
 Do kalojmë te proteinat tashi meqë po flasim për gjenet? Te traskiptimi edhe translatimi? Të të them si sintetizohet DNA dhe si mund të mutohet? Por po i prishim temën Forcës, se nqs se ke vënë re jemi totalisht jashtë saj  :ngerdheshje: 

se harrova, sa për sport mu kujtua, po ja përsëris vetes pak: rrezet uv shkaktojnë 1 dimerizim të timinave=mutacion  :ngerdheshje:  dhe reaksionet e alkilimit një gabim në çiftimin e bazave. Mezi i fiksoj kto, i ngatërroj lol

Gjithsesi: hajde baba të të tregoj arat  :pa dhembe:

----------


## s0ni

Tani pata kohe qe ti lexoja shkrimet ne kete teme.
Angelina e ke kapur mbrapsht punen e genes, sa me teper variacion aq me mire per mbijetesen. Mendo pak per viruset/bakteriat te cilat ndryshojne formen per tu bere resistant kundra antibiotikeve (S. aureus -> mrsa, vrsa).

~~~~~~~

Nuk ndihem superiore ndaj rracave jo te bardha, po ashtu nuk ndihem inferiore te ndonje rrace tjeter. Mbase rracat e tjera i shohin me ndjenje infioriteti te bardhet sepse nder vitesh kjo rrace ka zoteruar ne lufte, ekonomi edhe fushat e tjera shoqerore.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Tani pata kohe qe ti lexoja shkrimet ne kete teme.
> Angelina e ke kapur mbrapsht punen e genes, sa me teper variacion aq me mire per mbijetesen. Mendo pak per viruset/bakteriat te cilat ndryshojne formen per tu bere resistant kundra antibiotikeve (S. aureus -> mrsa, vrsa).
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> Nuk ndihem superiore ndaj rracave jo te bardha, po ashtu nuk ndihem inferiore te ndonje rrace tjeter. Mbase rracat e tjera i shohin me ndjenje infioriteti te bardhet sepse nder vitesh kjo rrace ka zoteruar ne lufte, ekonomi edhe fushat e tjera shoqerore.


o son para m'duket se e kapa  :perqeshje: 

unë fola për gjenet e këqija nuk e di pse u kanalizua muhabeti në tjetër vend.

Sa për rezistentët jam e mirëinformuar. Madje retrovirët, si psh HIV janë akoma më të këqinj sepse mund të sintetizojnë DNA duke pasur si matricë RNA. Po s'dua ta çorapos temën:

Fakt: racat inferiore kanë gjene inferiore dhe janë ato më pak të zhvilluarat. Sipas selektimit natyror do shfarosen një ditë.

----------


## IL__SANTO

HUMAN RIGHTS #1

*Të gjithë njerëzit lindin të lirë dhe me dinjitet e te drejta te barabarta.Ata janë të pajisura me arsye dhe ndërgjegje dhe duhet të sillen ndaj njëri tjetrit me frymë vëllazërimi.*

----------


## s0ni

> Fakt: racat inferiore kanë gjene inferiore dhe janë ato më pak të zhvilluarat. Sipas selektimit natyror do shfarosen një ditë.



Mbase do ishte me mire te thuash specie se kjo fjala rrace po me ngatarron me kombet e bardha, zeza, verdha. Dakort, nqs po flet per species.





> Sa për rezistentët jam e mirëinformuar. Madje retrovirët, si psh HIV janë akoma më të këqinj sepse mund të sintetizojnë DNA duke pasur si matricë RNA. Po s'dua ta çorapos temën:


Po flitet per evolucionin ne kete teme, s'besoj qe do jesh jashte saj nqs te do qefi te besh hartim mbi retroviret. Perfshi aty edhe CCR5, si ky mutacion eshte i favorshem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## eldushka

> Ka mundësi të jetë trashur truri im, sepse s'po e kap më sensin e fjalisë, atë që ke dashur të thuash. Unë s'pretendova asgjë, thashë që ka raca inferiore : ka untermenschen.


Ja se po te shkruaj me fjale te thjeshta:
Ti fole per raca inferiore edhe me pas shtove se ajo qe percakton inferioritetin e nje race eshte: _"Kultura, zhvillimi, inteligjenca dhe dija."_
=> Si mundet qe nje race e tere te kete ose jo ne mase e cilesi te njejten sasi te ketyre tipareve qe permende?!
Untermenschen eshte fjale e perbere: unter= nën + Mensch(en) = njerez. Me thuaj cilat qenkan keta njerez qe nuk meritokan perkufizimin njeri, por duhet te mjaftohen nga perkufizimi "nennjeri"? Dmth ky gjermani qe mbledh plehrat e ndoshta as emrin e tij nuk di te shkruaje, eshte Untermensch, sepse nu ka kulture e inteligjence e as dije?! 





> E para, gjenet nuk ndahen në dominatë dhe reçesiv: por *trashëgohen* në mënyrë të tillë.
> E dyta, tejçim dominat i një tipari, nuk do të thotë se tipari në fjalë përbëhet vetëm nga tipari dominant lol por linja e tejçimit është ajo sipas alelit dominat.
> Unë e di që është vonë dhe truri refuzon të mobilizohet, por me pak përpjekje ja dilet, sështë e pamundur ...


Genet, genet. Kshu quhen ne shqip.
Tejcimi sjell pasojen, qe ne cdo njeri ekzistojne dy lloj tiparesh, reçesive dhe dominantë, pra ndarja eshte e tille. Apo po? Ja flm per konfirmimin e asaj qe shkrova une. 




> teori? hajde feedback hajde
> unë thashë që nqs një gjen ka defekt ose pëson mutacion krijon predispozitë për sëmundje dhe këtu nënkuptova sigurisht gjenet e këqija. A më pyete për to? lol
> 
> Racë gjensh mutantë?! Mos doje të thoje rradhë? E di edhe ku e kanë locusin? lol
>  Do kalojmë te proteinat tashi meqë po flasim për gjenet? Te traskiptimi edhe translatimi? Të të them si sintetizohet DNA dhe si mund të mutohet? Por po i prishim temën Forcës, se nqs se ke vënë re jemi totalisht jashtë saj


Ti ose s'do, ose s'di. Shkrove ti per mutacionin, si "armikun" kryesor te ciftezimit. Nese ke multipersonalitet, na e bej te ditur, qe mos lodhemi ne replika boshe.
E kuptova qe merrke vesh nga biologjia, por njohurite qe paske nuk dike t'i perdorke ne sherbim te teorise qe do te mbrosh, se perndryshe nuk do shkruaje kaq absurditete.



> Gjithsesi: hajde baba të të tregoj arat


Shprehja eshte "ec e tregoji babës arat". 
Keto shkrimet e tua me kujtokan tek "Friends" Joy-n, kur donte te shkruante dicka me fjale te medha, edhe kishte perdorur sinonimine qe ofronte Wordi e te gjithe u mahniten nga ajo qe kishte shkruar, thjesht qe nuk kuptohej se cfare donte te thoshte. : D

----------

